# Anyone have any experience with the new German MAESTRO speakers?



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Like the title states, I'm curious to know if anyone has experienced the new German MAESTRO speakers. I was just on their site and noticed that their M Line is equivalent to the MB Quart Q Line of old. Just curious to know some impressions. Thanks.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

This IS the new MB Quart. These are the guys that made MB Q who they are/where. A lot of the employees left MB Q after RF took over and formed German Maestro. I haven;t heard them personally yet, but one of the stores I hang out at had informed me of this about 3 yrs ago and their rep said that the new speakers are reminiscent of their mid 90's lines.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

don't waste your money on those.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

boricua69 said:


> don't waste your money on those.


Under what assumption? Do you have facts to back this ridiculous statement?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

i sell those speakers in my store. i know the stuff and the money we make. well if you like the electric sound go ahead. i prefer to spend the same amount of money on the new rockford fostgate T5.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

rockford fosgate T5
View attachment 26285


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Must be a greater profit in Made in China components to push them over tried and true European components.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

German Maestro are the old employees from MBQuart and set up themselves after Maxxsonics bought MBQuart out and switched to asia for production. They will be carrying the flag from where MBQuart left off and Maxxsonics took over-so products should be the same quality as the original "made in Germany" MBQuart ranges.

Unfortunately they are not readily available over here so I haven't had the opportunity to audition any, but the reviews the get in Car HiFi should point to their quality:

GermanMAESTRO - Powered by MAESTRO Badenia


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> This IS the new MB Quart. These are the guys that made MB Q who they are/where. A lot of the employees left MB Q after RF took over and formed German Maestro. I haven;t heard them personally yet, but one of the stores I hang out at had informed me of this about 3 yrs ago and their rep said that the new speakers are reminiscent of their mid 90's lines.



Thanks for the info. I remember seeing your screen name on the old MB Quart Forum.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I remember seeing your screen name on the old MB Quart Forum.


Good memory, that was some time ago, but yep, I was there.

That's where I met Jeff Smith. 







On another note, RF is actually going to make something that looks like it could be good????!!!!!

Quick, call H E L L, see if it froze over.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

smgreen20 said:


> Good memory, that was some time ago, but yep, I was there.
> 
> That's where I met Jeff Smith.
> 
> ...


Then again....

Taken from the press release on Rockford's Website....
"For the hard core audiophile, there’s no such thing as too much bass."

Rockford Fosgate® - Article Detail

The speakers may sound great....but the mentality behind them is still flawed.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> This IS the new MB Quart. These are the guys that made MB Q who they are/where. A lot of the employees left MB Q after RF took over and formed German Maestro. I haven;t heard them personally yet, but one of the stores I hang out at had informed me of this about 3 yrs ago and their rep said that the new speakers are reminiscent of their mid 90's lines.


When did RF take over? Always thought it was Maxxsonics and nothing to do with RF?


----------



## silverado0618 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have 2 sets of the status line sv 6509 and they sound better than anything I have heard. had them tested side by side with really expensive components and nothing came close to the sound quality these produce. Just as any brand of anything, they have there entry level speakers as do they have there top notch ones. they are worth checking out for sure.


----------

